# Help Save Gopher Tortoises From Being Buried Alive



## shellysmom (Aug 18, 2012)

Is anyone interested in this?

THE BAD NEWS: There are some land developers in Florida who still hold a permit to bulldoze, pave, and/or build over gopher tortoise burrows, effectively burying them alive. Some of these developers have construction projects that are set to begin in just a couple of weeks, and there are gopher tortoises on site.

THE GOOD NEWS: An organization with prior experience relocating gopher tortoises to dedicated protected areas have permission from the state wildlife agency to move some of the animals in immediate danger.

THE PROBLEM: It's an expensive process, and funds are needed. I'm not asking anyone to send ME money, so don't worry, lol. BUT if you know anyone who might be interested in supporting this project, please send me a PM and I can give you all the details, including information about the nonprofit organization in charge of the relocation effort.

Thanks for caring!


----------



## chester tortoiseson (Aug 18, 2012)

Bump! Tortoise power!


----------



## JeffG (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm happy to hear that people are going to get as many torts out as possible, but I don't understand why it is "expensive". Is it not just volunteers searching for tortoises and taking them to a safe location? 

Not trying to cause problems, it would just be helpful to know what money is needed for.


----------



## Itort (Aug 18, 2012)

I find contrast of the SouthWests attitude toward Desert Tortoise presrvation vs Florida intrigueing. Florida is illegal to pocess one while legal to wantonly destroy same and ecosystem relating to them (burrowing owls, gopher frogs, indigo snakes, eastern diamondbacks, ect) for condiminiums and theme parks.


----------



## shellysmom (Aug 18, 2012)

JeffG said:


> I'm happy to hear that people are going to get as many torts out as possible, but I don't understand why it is "expensive". Is it not just volunteers searching for tortoises and taking them to a safe location?
> 
> Not trying to cause problems, it would just be helpful to know what money is needed for.



No problem, I initially thought the same thing. How hard could it be to grab a tortoise and take it somewhere else? Apparently, though, the tortoises are actually extracted from their burrows by someone who is a master at using a backhoe or some other large machine to "gently" excavate the burrow. That person has to gets paid. Also the person coordinating and overseeing the rescues is a wildlife biologist employed by the organization. She has to get paid. Then, the tortoises have to be transported from point A to B, which could be from anywhere in the state to the designated protected property, so that adds some cost. Also, once they arrive at their new home, the tortoises are temporarily penned, cared for, and monitored while they become familiar with their new surroundings to make sure they don't try to just run off as soon as they get there. That adds cost as well. Also, the organization's goal is to coordinate the rescue of about 1,000 tortoises in the coming weeks and months as the development projects start up again. So, it turns out to be pretty complicated... I think it's well worth the effort, though, considering they are species in desperate need of conservation. Every individual animal counts.


----------



## JeffG (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you very much for taking the time to explain. I guess if some of the people involved are not tortoise lovers, then it makes sense that they would need to be paid. It was just not clear to me why the process would require the services of anyone who wasn't willing to volunteer their time. I hope many animals are saved throught this effort.


----------



## shellysmom (Aug 18, 2012)

JeffG said:


> Thank you very much for taking the time to explain. I guess if some of the people involved are not tortoise lovers, then it makes sense that they would need to be paid. It was just not clear to me why the process would require the services of anyone who wasn't willing to volunteer their time. I hope many animals are saved throught this effort.



Also, things are further complicated by the fact that since it is a protected species, permits are required that usually include all sorts of requirements regarding who, specifically, is allowed to handle them.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 18, 2012)

shellysmom said:


> Is anyone interested in this?
> 
> THE BAD NEWS: There are some land developers in Florida who still hold a permit to bulldoze, pave, and/or build over gopher tortoise burrows, effectively burying them alive. Some of these developers have construction projects that are set to begin in just a couple of weeks, and there are gopher tortoises on site.
> 
> ...



I will support this effort, please send me the donation site at [email protected].


----------



## shellysmom (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Aldabraman! I know you're in FL, so I'm glad you're interested in supporting the cause. I just sent you an email with all the details.


----------



## pryncesssc (Aug 20, 2012)

can you send my the info please ! [email protected]


----------



## gopher21** (Aug 29, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> shellysmom said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone interested in this?
> ...


Please send me the info as well @ [email protected]


----------



## Blessed3x (Aug 29, 2012)

There is a web site where one can start a petition, it's called www.change.org
Maybe someone knowledgeable can start a petition to the developer, local and state government asking
for extra time to help these torts. If all of us signs and send links to other tort groups/forums we belong to
and post it all our facebook pages we may be able to get 100,000 signatures asking for more time.
It's an idea.

By the way it is free, we just need someone verbage savvy to type it up, here is what they ask for.
Start a Petition
Your grassroots campaign for change begins here

1. Who do you want to petition?

2. What do you want them to do?

3. Why is this important?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 30, 2012)

gopher21** said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > shellysmom said:
> ...


----------



## Blessed3x (Aug 30, 2012)

Is anyone going to try to to a change.org petition to try to get more time to
get these torts moved to a different place? I'd do it but I lack the information about the torts, why it's important and
how to verbalize the information.


----------



## shellysmom (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi All, 

Thanks so much for your interest in this. So, good news! Sufficient funds have been raised to move the dozens of tortoises in imminent danger. This is a project by the Florida State Office of the Humane Society of the United States. One of their wildlife people has been coordinating this relocation program since 2006, I believe, and during that time at least 1000 tortoises have been saved from being bulldozed over and buried alive. In past years, the HSUS received grants from foundations, in part, to make this possible, but the funding fell short this year, and they had to scramble a bit. Thanks so much to everyone who donated!!! I'll keep you updated, and maybe I can post some photos of the rescued tortoises once everything's done. Actually, if you want to see a video from one of the first rescues, go here: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_mQFtb4ymA


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 30, 2012)

shellysmom said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks so much for your interest in this. So, good news! Sufficient funds have been raised to move the dozens of tortoises in imminent danger. This is a project by the Florida State Office of the Humane Society of the United States. One of their wildlife people has been coordinating this relocation program since 2006, I believe, and during that time at least 1000 tortoises have been saved from being bulldozed over and buried alive. In past years, the HSUS received grants from foundations, in part, to make this possible, but the funding fell short this year, and they had to scramble a bit. Thanks so much to everyone who donated!!! I'll keep you updated, and maybe I can post some photos of the rescued tortoises once everything's done. Actually, if you want to see a video from one of the first rescues, go here:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_mQFtb4ymA



*#1 Great video!

#2 Where can i purchase those No tortoise Left Behind t-shirts?*


----------



## shellysmom (Aug 30, 2012)

[/quote]
#2 Where can i purchase those No tortoise Left Behind t-shirts?[/color][/b]
[/quote]

I have no idea, but I totally want one too!! The people wearing them in the video were volunteers, I think. I'll try to find out where to get them. I've seen that slogan pasted on some peoples' posts here, but I have no idea where/how it originated. If anyone knows, please chime in.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 30, 2012)

#2 Where can i purchase those No tortoise Left Behind t-shirts?[/color][/b]
[/quote]

I have no idea, but I totally want one too!! The people wearing them in the video were volunteers, I think. I'll try to find out where to get them. I've seen that slogan pasted on some peoples' posts here, but I have no idea where/how it originated. If anyone knows, please chime in.  


[/quote]

*I like those t-shirts, i would like to purchase several. Please, anyone know the source please post. *


----------



## jaydog6644 (Jan 5, 2013)

people have no respect for these tortoises!!


----------

